# 12 newborn goldens in Memphis



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

GRRIN had almost exactly the same situation about four months ago!

Surrender of a pregnant mom and dad! then 12 pups! After 8 weeks of care by one of our wonderful vets, they were all adopted to forever homes, including mom and dad!

Good Luck to this wonderful group of goldens!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck with those beautiful babies. I hope they all end up in perfect homes & spend all their days as happy ones.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are all just so cute. I cant believe the cruelty of people these days. Thank goodness for the rescue taking her in just in time for delivery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God Bless*

God Bless the wonderful rescue that took this beautiful Mom and her bundles of joy in and God Bless all the people who donated!! What a Christmas Present! I can't think of a more worthy cause!!

The tree is just beautiful, too!

MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR.
What are Ginny's puppies names?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Her puppies haven't been named yet. MAGRR's is holding a puppy-naming contest for 3 of the babies, open to everyone who has donated to the virtual tree this year. I guess her foster mom will name the others, and she's also choosing 3 names from those submitted by donors on January 1. I sent our suggestions in: Champ (Julia's name), Faith, Hope and Noelle.

It's all I can do to keep from making a huge donation to help these little guys. I need to make sure all the bills will get paid first, however!


----------

